# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  It's that time of year again when I get the itch to plant flowers and make vi...

## Heather

And we all know I just love Chinese evergreens!  :Big Grin: 







See the whole on the left? That's because this nice evergreen somehow snuck in my basket  :Wink: .

----------


## Heather

I just love Potratz greenhouse  :Smile: . I think I could live in here.

Some philodendrons:

----------


## Heather

The most commonly used vivarium plant, especially for tree frogs...

Pothos:


Black-gold 


Velvet-leaf


Ooh! Silvers  :Wink: 



Lemons


Variegated

----------


## Heather

Little palms  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

I'll edit the photos when I get home. Please pardon any duplicates, as I'm clicking photos quick, my battery's getting low  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

Ah, and then there's dracenas  :Smile:  ...

----------


## Heather

Bromeliads, of course...



Cryptanthus:

----------


## bill

I love the black gold philo! Too big for any Viv I have though  :Frown:  

Where are my ferns??!???

----------


## Heather

There might be one in my basket  :Wink: .

----------


## Carlos

Very nice plants Heather, thanks for share.  My favorite there is the Black Gold Philos too  :Smile:  !

----------


## Gail

Did you practice any self-control??

----------


## bill

Heather practice self control in a plant nursery? Very doubtful!! Lol

----------


## Heather

Lol!!!!!  :Big Grin: 

I only left with 4 plants and a large pothos cutting which I hope will take root  :Wink: . Crossing fingers!

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Ahhh plants all around @__@ 

Just gotta love the green and every color in between  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul

Your itch comes and goes with the time of year. That must be nice  :Smile:  Mine seems to never stop. Very costly itch on my end lol.

----------


## bill

Don't get her wrong Paul, the itch is there year long, but the new plants just came in, so it intensifies! Lol

----------


## Paul

lol. We are still locked deep in winter here in IL. I stopped off at a couple local nurseries and it looked like a plant grave yard /sigh.

----------


## bill

Yeah, mine too. I want to go to heather's place because they seem to get the plants early. My places here in Philly aren't even open yet, let alone have good stock in.  :Frown:

----------


## Paul

I was at Home Depot of all places this week and saw some great looking plants. They had a Snake plant that was 3 1/2 to 4 feet tall. If I had a 36x18x36 I would of snagged it.

----------


## bill

They have good stuff from time to time. My wife thinks I'm nuts because I get excited when they get their ferns in lol (for the record, I'm a fern nut)

----------


## Lynn

Threads like this is why I LOVE Frog Forum

Thanks for the great photos Heath !!!!! Especially the Chinese Evergreens  - beautiful

 :Butterfly:   (shared on FB ......"Fern's Frogs" )

----------


## Heather

> Threads like this is why I LOVE Frog Forum
> 
> Thanks for the great photos Heath !!!!! Especially the Chinese Evergreens  - beautiful
> 
>   (shared on FB ......"Fern's Frogs" )


Thanks  :Smile: . I'll add more photos soon.

----------


## Heather

Yes, this particular place has the greenhouse and flower/gift store going all year. This time of the year is the best because they're getting ready for spring and they have lots of small starter plants. Great for starting vivariums, and they're less expensive than larger plants.

----------


## Heather

Yes, I do love plants  :Smile: .

----------


## AnimalEnthusiast

Are ALL of those types of Pothos? They are all beautiful. I especially like the black-gold kind.




> The most commonly used vivarium plant, especially for tree frogs...
> 
> Pothos:
> 
> 
> Black-gold 
> 
> 
> Velvet-leaf
> ...

----------


## Heather

Bill, I think #2 and 3 are philos, now that I know my plants without having to ask, lol?

----------


## bill

You are correct. They are kissing cousins of pothos. Philos have truer heart shaped leaves and the pothos are more lance leafed. 

That black gold philo will have leaves about a foot across when it matures  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Heather

I have come a long way since my teacher keeps me updated  :Wink: .

----------


## chibikaie

Geez, no wonder you guys seem to think I can buy viv plants locally ... I've got NOTHING compared to all that. Just run of the mill herbs and tomatoes that all look like they're about to keel over.

----------


## AnimalEnthusiast

Ok, so that second plant is called Black-Gold Philos, right? (And, it's a vine, too, right?)

----------


## bill

It's called a black gold philodendron. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

> I have come a long way since my teacher keeps me updated .


Soon, the student will be teaching the teacher  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

> Geez, no wonder you guys seem to think I can buy viv plants locally ... I've got NOTHING compared to all that. Just run of the mill herbs and tomatoes that all look like they're about to keel over.


Don't give up so easily. There are gems to be found in the strangest of places. I have found wonderful plants in places like Walmart, Home Depot and lowes.  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Heather

> Soon, the student will be teaching the teacher 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha!

----------


## Heather

Ooh! Bromeliads  :Wink:

----------

